# Formel: Waffe-Lebenswächter



## Grimog (9. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

ich wollte ma fragen ob jmd schon den neuen Waffe-Lebenswächter enchant ausporbiert hat. Mich würde interessieren wie dabei die Procc-chance und der Wert der Heilung aussieht. Vlt weiss das ja einer und kann mir mit Rat aushelfen.

Mfg
Grimog


----------



## Drydema (10. Dezember 2008)

es proct mit ca 400 bei ca 20-35% genaues kann ich sagen wenn der server wieder on ist aber es lohnt sich net da ist deine titanwaffenkette immernoch besser


----------



## Grimog (15. Dezember 2008)

Mhh kk danke dir. Need guten Deffwaffenenchant da hat blizz echt ma was vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Clemonde (19. Dezember 2008)

def-enchant? wie wärs mit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die beiden kann zwar kaum jmd, aber es findet sich bestimmt jmd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arimar (24. Januar 2009)

Waffenketten brauche ich nicht mehr.....in welcher Nordend Ini wird mann denn schon entwaffnet ? Ich meine ich bin Tank und sollte es doch wissen :-)

Da nehme ich lieber die VZ WAFFE-Lebensschutz ...


----------



## Lootelf (27. März 2009)

Arimar schrieb:


> Waffenketten brauche ich nicht mehr.....in welcher Nordend Ini wird mann denn schon entwaffnet ?



Warum schreibt Blizzard eigentlich immer so lange Texte, wenn doch die Aufmerksamkeitskurve eines durchschnittlichen WoW-Spielers nach der dritten Zeile bei Null angekommen ist?


----------



## Raptor Nightangel (4. April 2009)

Lootelf schrieb:


> Warum schreibt Blizzard eigentlich immer so lange Texte, wenn doch die Aufmerksamkeitskurve eines durchschnittlichen WoW-Spielers nach der dritten Zeile bei Null angekommen ist?



Ich denke er wollte damit sagen das er denn Entwaffnungsschutzt sinlos findet und gerne einen Enchant haben will wo nur nütliche sachen drauf sind für einen Tank


----------



## Derby (23. April 2009)

Also für nen Tank gilt immernoch : Präzision > Titanwaffenkette > Beweglichkeit, zum Heilen hat man Heiler ^^

Und bei der Waffenkette geht es nicht um den Entwaffneneffekt^^ und nebenbei ist sie noch saubillig, bis man mats für ne große hat immer die beste wahl.


----------



## Maskenball (22. Juli 2009)

Arimar schrieb:


> Waffenketten brauche ich nicht mehr.....in welcher Nordend Ini wird mann denn schon entwaffnet ? Ich meine ich bin Tank und sollte es doch wissen :-)
> 
> Da nehme ich lieber die VZ WAFFE-Lebensschutz ...




Also ich nehm immer noch am liebsten Mungo/Kreuzfahrer....


----------

